# Any Long Island collectors out there?



## NYCFlasks

Hey, any collectors from Long Island out there?  If so, any interest in getting together for some bottle chat, or getting a club going?


----------



## NYCFlasks

Must be someone on here from the Island, lets talk bottles!


----------



## ChrisP1

Hey NYCFlasks,

 I'm a fellow Long Islander...and I just joined the Forum this morning.  I am very new to the hobby and don't have the time at the moment to help to organize a club, but I want to be kept in the loop if such a thing does materialize...  At this point I'm have only been diving for bottles...

 My other interest is LI pottery...mostly redware.

 Take care,


----------



## NYCFlasks

Hello there ChrisP1, good to hear from you.
 Now, your ringing a bell with me, when you mentioned the redware and diving.  Could it be something with Cooperative Extension?


----------



## soda bottle

My good buddy is very much into Long Island bottles.  He collects pontil sodas and inks. Unfortunately he is an old timer and does not believe in computers and has since moved to Delaware because of the high cost of living.  He still is a big time collector of New York Sodas and I love when he goes to visit he always brings me back bagels and conolies, Yummm......


----------



## NYCFlasks

Hi soda bottle, sounds like you know my old buddy, Dave Stevens........tell him Mark Smith says hello........


----------



## soda bottle

I told him you said hello, he was very excited about it and said he had'nt seen you in some time. If you want to give him a call sometime I have his # just PM me.  Thanks, Jake


----------



## NYCFlasks

Dave is a great guy, super friend.  I have known him for must be 30 years.  Lets see, I had my 69 step side Chevy until 84, so sometime before 84 I knew him.
 I will have to figure out how to PM and get in touch, sure would be nice to chat with Dave again.


----------



## Sinned

Looking for a diggin' partner for a Nassau County NY Privy Dig..I already Have permission to dig !


----------



## NYCFlasks

Hi Sinned.  Boy, sure would love to dig, however, I am pretty much unavailable.  I am in the flower business, and I have a 7 day work week.
 Hope you can find someone, sounds very exciting!
 Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## NyDigger1

Ill go =], live in flushing queens so im not too far out


----------



## Sinned

Thanks for the reply NYCFlasks & NYDigger1

     Need someone with Experience !!! ,That knows how to locate a privy. I know theres a privy on this property but i cant locate it. There's no depression in the ground that i can see. I've done a little poking around with a probe but no luck, so i don't know where to dig !...I need help to locate the spot & help dig. Will do 50/50 split on findings.


----------



## NYCFlasks

Have dug for 40 years, and finding privies out on LI can be tricky, as they were shallow wood liners for the most part.
 Be sure that the current lot is original, that it has not been split over the years.  
 You might do better with the trash pits which were typical for LI.  Best areas to probe, in a band starting 4 to 6 feet from the rear property line and going  back to the rear property line.  Stick it every step,  you should hit something, it will feel soft and crunchy, once you hit one, you will never forget the feeling.


----------



## Sinned

Thanks for the tips NYCFlask, guess  l guess i have a little poking around to do ! I've never dug one before, but remember stumbling upon bottles a few times in wooded areas on the island. They were right on top of the ground ! I wasnt really interested at the time .Most of those kind of spots are real hard to fid these days.In the late 60's & 70's it wasnt uncommon to find them on the surface like that.The last spot like that i found was in Massapequa in the early 90's in a little patch of woods loaded with 1850's - 1900 beautiful embossed bottles & i just left them there, they built a park there right on top of them ! I really just got the "bug" a couple a years ago & just itching to do some digging .Some of those embossed medicine & poison bottles are really neat.I sure wish i could get you to come to this location & help. Oh well ,a probing i will go ! Thanks again NYCFlask for the tips...I'll keep you posted on how i make out.


----------



## casperjm

LIVE IN LONG BEACH.... ANTIQUE COLLECTOR, with some history background and archeology buff looking to start digging and collecting when and wherever possible...

 Looking specifically for medical stuff, laudanum, patent meds, etc., stuff that will always wow guests, lol, though any and everything will suffice.

 Contact me at CasperJM@live.com.


----------



## DJbubby

I'm new to collecting and recently decided to start digging. Long island seems to be tough with needing permits to dig places and whatnot. My gf ordered me a metal detector and I can't wait to use it. Any tips would be great!


----------



## NyDigger1

to dig you need a permit first (for long island and five boroughs) if you type it into google it should come up

 HH!


----------



## NYCFlasks

A permit?  Learn something every day.


----------



## DJbubby

[] damn long island, lol.......$40! plus the yearly park fee!!!


----------



## DIGGIN DOC

ABOUT 6 WINTERS AGO I PARKED AT JONES BEACH FIELD 6 AND WALKED EAST AROUND THE SOUTH EDGE OF ZACH'S BAY TO THE OLD MAINTENANCE YARD. A FEW ABANDONED BUILDINGS AND PILES OF OLD CLAM SHELLS AND GARBAGE LED ME TO BELIEVE THERE WAS A LANDFILL THERE AT ONE TIME. SURE ENOUGH, I STARTED FINDING OLD BROKEN BOTTLES MOSTLY COCA-COLAS. I DID FIND A FEW COMPLETE EMBOSSED ONES AS WELL. NOBODY BOTHERED ME THE WHOLE TIME I WAS THERE. I DID MANAGE TO FIND A 5-GALLON HOME DEPOT BUCKET IN THE MIX AND PROCEED TO FILL IT WITH SHARDS OF JUST AQUA COKE BOTTLE GLASS AND ONLY THE EMBOSSED STUFF. THEN I HAD TO LUG THE 30LBS OF GLASS ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE PARKING LOT WHICH WAS MORE THAN A 1/2 MILE AWAY AND THE TIDE CAME IN MAKING THE WALK BACK EVEN NARROWER. JUST OUTSIDE THE YARD I LOOKED DOWN TO SEE A COMPLETE SMALL BLUE OLD BROMO SELTZER BOTTLE WITH A STOPPER MOUTH....AN ADDED BONUS. IT WAS FUNNY BECAUSE IT WAS IN THE SAND AND HAD A HUGE TRACTOR TIRE MARK RIGHT OVER IT.

 I NEED TO GET BACK OVER THERE AGAIN AND SEE WHAT AHS CHANGED IF ANYTHING.


----------



## K OtiK One

*Re:  RE: Any Long Island collectors out there?*

Hey im a long island digger, name is John and im from the Babylon area. Always looking for new places and different towns to dig in, and would love to get a club going if more are interested. Strange seeing Mark and Dave's names on here, i remember you guys from when i was little


----------



## pupman

*Re:  RE: Any Long Island collectors out there?*

*Try Southards Pond , John,there's "nightmares" in the holes! Pupman*


----------



## pupman

*Re:  RE: Any Long Island collectors out there?*

Hi Sinned,Brooklyn's the place you want to be for privy's,,row houses,permission digs and easier outhouses and cisterns to find-you can bet on it!


----------



## NYCFlasks

Have had some interest in club/show from FB too.  East End Dump Diggers.  Would like to see it happen.


----------

